# Ayuda transformador toroidal Fe-Si



## ofipro (Dic 1, 2009)

Buenos días.

Tengo un transformador toroidal cuyo primario es de 220VAC y el secundario 120VAC. Aguanta 3.600VA. Es de la empresa "Power Transfo, S.A." y creo que el modelo es ESC-930.

La cuestión es que cada vez que conecto el transformador a la red eléctrica, me salta el diferencial. Supongo yo que debe ser a la carga que conecto "de golpe" a la red. Por otro lado, compruebo el transformador con una fuente variable, aplicando tensiones que van desde 0,0VAC hasta los 230VA y el comportamiento es correcto pues para una tensión en el primario de 230VAC, en el secundario tengo 120VAC.

Mi pregunta es: ¿existe algún tipo de enchufe+adaptador que permita enchufar el primario a la red sin que ésta salte?

Gracias por vuestra atención.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Intenta conectar tu transformador a través de un relee de estado sólido con detección e paso por cero.
Algo como esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post84728
Pero el opto-aislador con detección de paso por cero como el *MOC3031/MOC3041*
Esto conecta tu transformador en el momento en el que la tensión pasa por 0 V, por lo que el pulso de magnetización inicial de debería reducir sustancialmente y con este la corriente inicial, que es la que te hace disparar el termo-magnético.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2009)

El tema es que el consumo inicial se mantiene por varios ciclos de los 50Hz (o 60Hz), así que es poco probable que una conmutación en cruce por cero alcance a atajar el pico de consumo.
Mejor buscá algún circuito de soft-start, tal como éste:

http://sound.whsites.net/project39.htm

O algún otro similar, que se conectan una resistencia de potencia en serie con el primario durante un breve intervalo de tiempo, reduciendo efectivamente la corriente consumida.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 1, 2009)

Ese efecto transitorio (googlea inrush current) es tipico en transformadores grandes. Para peor, es mayor con los toroidales que con los comunes.

La solucion es arrancar con un elemento en serie y despues conmutar (como el soft-start que propone EZavalla) o un termistor de potencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

ofipro dijo:
			
		

> ....La cuestión es que cada vez que conecto el transformador a la red eléctrica, me salta el diferencial.........


¿ Y de que valor es el termo-magnético ?


----------



## casilla (May 7, 2011)

Hola a todos en el foro. Mi problema es que quiero armar un amplificador de audio de 100w el cual la alimentacion debe ser de 46 voltios simetrios, para ello necesitaria un transformador de 33VAC-33VAC, con su toma sentral, como no tengo un transformador como ese, me gustaria hacerlo pues tengo un nucleo de un toroidal.

Concretando lo que quiero es que me expliquen como bobinar un toroidal de forma que con una entrada de 110vac tenga el voltage de salida requerido. Gracias.

Dejo el amplificador que quiero hacer por si acaso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2011)

casilla dijo:
			
		

> Concretando lo que quiero es que *nos ayudemos* . . .


 

Por que pluralizar , si el que necesita ayuda sos vos 


Necesitamos las características del nucleo que tenés *para poder ayudarnos* 

Sección , material , foto.

Saludos !


----------



## casilla (May 7, 2011)

Jjajajaja, o que pasa es que una ves me mandaron un mensaje diciendo que debia respetar las leyes del foro y no se que cosas pero lo que entendi fue que debia hacerlo asi. Lo siento, la proxima vez lo hare bien.

Lo que tengo son las chapas de lo que parece ser un estator de motor AC, escuche que se puedenn usar para hacer lo que necesito. Ahora mismo no puedo tirarle fotos pero es algo parecido a este
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDITO: Detalles:
-No es exactamente redondo, es eliptico.(la circunferencia interior si es perfectamenete redonda.
-Tiene un diametro interno de unos 70 mm y externo de de 130mm en la parte chata de la elipse(el mas corto) y de 145mm entre extremos(mas larga).
-Son varias chapas(de mas o menos 0.7mm) las cuales juntan mas o menos 47mm de alto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2011)

Deberías cortar y amolarle todas las aletas interiores para que solo te quede un anillo , y medir la sección del nucleo que te queda , así le calculamos la potencia.

Saludos !


----------



## casilla (May 7, 2011)

WAAAAAAAAA!, Seria un suicidio, esas cosas no se cortan asi de facil.
Un electricista me dijo que solo tenia que ailar bien las chapas, osea ponerle una capa de cinta adesiva por ejemplo y podria bobinarlo trabajarlo como si fuera un toroidal n ormal, pero la verdad es que no estoy muy seguro de eso, ademas no se si un toroidal se bobina igual que un acorazado. 

¿Que opinas de eso, se le puede aislar con cinta adesiva y luego proceder? y si es asi ¿Como procedo??


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

para que complicarse tanto??? tenes que pasar toda la alambre en su extencion cada vuelta por el centro el nucleo, tenes que calcular segun vueltas multiplicado por el largo de cada una y todo ese alambre pasarla por dentro del nucleo por cada vuelta y para esto primero tenes que hacer un porta alambre como el que usan las tejedoras de telar una madera con unas ranuras para enrrollar toda la alambre ....no me parece... primero lee :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-toroidales-laminados-fe-si-88093/index4.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2011)

Pero deberá aislar cada cavidad!


----------



## casilla (May 7, 2011)

La verdad es que no te entiendo muy bien, pero no creo que sea solo darle vueltas y ya nomas. Me gustaria saber como dije el en el comentario anterior si necesito forrar el nucleo antes de bobinarlo y como saber el tipo de alambre a utilizar, donde estaria el primario y donde el segundario, necesito que tenga tap central, ¿como lo hago?.
Ya lei ese tema pero creo que es un poco alejado a lo que necesito

EDITO: Por ejemplo, se que este esta bobinado, pero es solo para el ejmplo.








Debo forrarlo con cinta adhesiva de forma que se vea asi, luego bobinarlo y luego volver a forarr, ¿me equivoco??

Me disculpan si los estoy molestando lo que pasa es que soy un poco cabesudo y me da mucha lucha paraentender bien


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2011)

casilla dijo:
			
		

> ...Me gustaria saber como dije el en el comentario anterior si necesito forrar el nucleo antes de bobinarlo


 Pero.... Vos querés bobinar directamente sobre las chapas ?

 Imagino tu epitafio...
 Aqui yace Casilla.
 Excelente padre,
 Esposo perfecto,
 Amigo como pocos,
 Pésimo electricista!




> y como saber el tipo de alambre a utilizar,


En un núcleo toroidal podés usar 4A/mm2.  Tal vez un poco mas, pero para que abusar .


> donde estaria el primario y donde el segundario, necesito que tenga tap central, ¿como lo hago?.


Piénsalo, tú puedes.


Ahora en serio.
Las ventajas de un núcleo toroidal sobre uno acorazado clásico son que se minimiza la longitud de cobre y del circuito magnético, sumado a un menor peso en hierro. Eso no representa solo mejoras económicas sino también en las características del transformador.
Esto claro, comparando núcleos de igual sección.

En tu núcleo, el área efectiva del núcleo es el pedacito que te queda entre el fondo de ranura  y el exterior, o sea, *menos de la mitad* que si fuera un toroide como debe ser.

Bobinar eso es una una pérdida de tiempo, porque todo lo que vas a conseguir en el mejor de los casos, es un transformador mas grande y peor que un acorazado de igual sección.


----------



## casilla (May 7, 2011)

Entiendo tu punto pero lo que pasa es que quiero aprovechar ese nucleo porque me lo ha regalado, y es solo para haver funcionar el ampli con mi PC. 

De verdad que me cague de la risa con mi epitafio, pero esque no soy electricista, soy electronico mas del area de comunicasiones electronicas. Ademas es por salir de dudas, sé eque en un transformador de los EI, el tap central se hace sacando una toma a la mitad de las vueltas, pero no sabia si en un toroidal es el mismo concepto.
Y pregunto por si forrarlo ya que al forrrarlo antes de bobinar, se alteraria la cantidad de vueltas que deberia usar.
Por ultimo me gustaria pedir si no es mucha molestia que me digas que calibre se necesita para 10 amperes si es posible. Peorque sea calibre "X"; porque la notacion que hiciste hace un rato no la entiendo bien.
Gracias.


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

programa para calcular trafos toroidales 
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/magnetic/transf.html#c3


----------



## casilla (May 7, 2011)

Disculpa pero esa pagina es un poco extraña, o soy muy estupido para usarla.

Hay una parte en la que dice primario y segundario, no me deja poner el valor que quiero en el segundario, La del primario es menor que el segundario, segun esa pagina. Si fueras tan amable de hacerlo por mi fuera feliz.

Yo necesito mas o menos 500w, con 33-0-33 voltios de salida.


----------



## dexters (Oct 26, 2012)

hola tengo 2 transformadores toroidal que son de 2 altavoces amplificados ya que me dedico a la musica osquestas, etc.. tengo los 2 trnsformadores quemados y al pedir unos nuevos me piden datos que desconozco y necesito ayuda. me piden la tensión de entrada, salida y potencia.
los datos que se tension entrada 230v. despues en la placa al lado del conector pone ( +56/+49/-49/-56/gnd )...... alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

56 Vdc / ²√2 = 40 Vca + 1,2 Vdíodos = 41 Vca
49 Vdc / ²√2 = 35 Vca + 1,2 Vdíodos = 36 Vca

Y la potencia deberías aportarla vos , cuanto dice la chapita de atrás del amplificador ?


----------



## dexters (Oct 26, 2012)

gracias por contestar en la placa no dice nada, donde pone en atras del altavoz... 230vac/50/60hz/150W


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

Debería ser de 200 o 250 Watts , fijate en este post que hay dos direcciones en una la potencia segun tamaño TOTAL exterior y la otra según el núcleo (vas a tener que "adivinar" un poco )

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...sformador-toroidal-laminado-85567/#post725244


----------



## dexters (Oct 26, 2012)

sirve de algo esto? 150w LF/ 100W HF



hola otra vez las medidas de mi transformador son +- di 4cm/de 9cm/ altura 4 cm entonces seria NTR 150 ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

Parecería que es ese , pero yo compraría de 200 o 250 para mayor seguridad , siempre verifiucando que entre en el equipo


----------



## dexters (Oct 26, 2012)

Gracias, ahora mi gran pregunta, que datos tengo que dar para comprarlos? Si pongo uno mayor afectara a la placa ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

41 - 36 - 0 - 36 - 41 / 230 V / 150 Watts

No creo que consigas eso , otra opcion es pedir dos , uno de 

41 - 0 - 41 y el otro de 36 - 0 - 36 de 150 watts cada uno y listo


----------



## dexters (Oct 26, 2012)

2 transformadores x altavoz? No se si me caberan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

Porque esos evidentemente son especiales , o los mandás rebobinar o tendrás que comprárselos de repuesto al fabricante de los bafles.

Sería interesante saber en que usa esas dos tensiones 

La foto que pusiste de ejemplo , no se ve quemado el transformador , quien los midió ?


----------



## dexters (Oct 26, 2012)

Así no se ven pero de perfil ya se ve el cobre quemado, sorry ahora estoy con el móvil
Y no puedo subir foto,otra cosa estoy mirando http://es.rs-online.com y ninguno se acerca a esos valores, tiene que ser exactos los 41 0 41. - 36 0 36?


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Abr 23, 2013)

Os dejo la pagina de Crovisa, fabricante de transformadores, yo he utilizado muchos toroidales desde 30W hasta 3000W son mas practicos de manipular, menos peso, mas planos para que quepan mejor en una caja y se pueden poner en "paralelo" para sumar potencias juntando primarios y secundarios (ojo con las fases)
Tambien son menos ruidosos y no vibran tanto.
Hay otros fabricantes, yo los que conozco son de Barcelona, España. Esta tambien Avisor.

Lo dejo como orientacion, siempre es bueno saber que hay en el mercado y tener ideas sobre como solucionar un problema y a que precio.
Tambien he modificado secundarios cuando la tension de secundario no es muy alta ya que no son tantas espiras, aunque requiere paciencia y es mas dificil darle las vueltas, ademas deben estar bien repartidas por todo el toroide.

Os dejo la pagina de Crovisa, fabricante de transformadores, yo he utilizado muchos toroidales desde 30W hasta 3000W son mas practicos de manipular, menos peso, mas planos para que quepan mejor en una caja y se pueden poner en "paralelo" para sumar potencias juntando primarios y secundarios (ojo con las fases)
Hay otros fabricantes, yo los que conozco son de Barcelona, España. Esta tambien Avisor.

Lo dejo como orientacion, siempre es bueno saber que hay en el mercado y tener ideas sobre como solucionar un problema y a que precio.
Tambien he modificado secundarios cuando la tension de secundario no es muy alta ya que no son tantas espiras, aunque requiere paciencia y es mas dificil darle las vueltas, ademas deben estar bien repartidas por todo el toroide.

Me olvide la pagina de Crovisa:

http://www.crovisa.com/espanol/toros.htm


----------



## alpefe (Jun 5, 2013)

hola a todos , queria haceros una consulta, he desguazado una fresadora pequeña que llevaba una fuente de alimentacion para los paso a paso , con un trafo toroidal de 110v.-28v., pero resulta que siempre ha estado conectado a 220v. y no hay ningun otro transformador, lo he conectado un momento a 220v. y logicamente se calienta rapidamente y la tension de salida es de 41v., nolo he querido dejar mas tiempo conectado por si se quema, pero me parece extraño que estubiera conectado directamente a 220v., hay algun problema de dejarlo asi?, lo queria utilizar para una fuente de alimetacion de audio, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2013)

Lo normal es que se queme, no se si estaría conectado a media onda, pero me parece raro.


----------



## alpefe (Jun 5, 2013)

es lo que me ha extrañado, y como no hay ningun trafo mas, y la maquina estaba funcionando, pero he puesto otros drivers mas potentes y le he puesto una conmutada 36v. 400w., entonces merece la pena bobinarlo de nuevo para 220v. o es mejor comprar uno?, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

Me ha tocado algo similar con dos servomotores . . . fijate que el transformador 220 - 110 no esté en la pared


----------



## alpefe (Jul 12, 2013)

hola , he mirado la etiqueta y pone entrada 110-0-110, tal vez es la conexion?, puenteo el 0 y alimento en los 110v.?, si alguien me lo puede aclarar, gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 12, 2013)

Me parece que tiene que conectar en los dos 110 (dejar el 0 desconectado). y ahi es 220 vca. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 12, 2013)

Amigo,  debes mencionar la tension que aplicaras en el primario, 110VAC?, 220VAC?, etc.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 12, 2013)

Lo quiere para 220. Hacé como te dice juanjose, conectá entre los dos puntos marcados 110. Según lo que dices es un trafo para 110 + 110, es decir, dual, para 110 y para 220. Probá y medí la salida. Avisá si vamos bien.


----------



## alpefe (Jul 28, 2013)

al final encontre otro trafo tambien de 110-0-110v. y salida a 48v., e hice unas pruebas y efectivamente si puenteo 2 de los hilos de entrada de 110 y alimento por los otros 2 saca los 48v. y perfecto ni se calienta ni nada, pero los otros en cuestion110-0 110-0 nada, si lo puenteo en serie, no hay tension en las salidas y se calienta rapidamente una conexion interna de trafo, si lo alimento en paralelo hay tension pero tambien se calienta, todo esto sin carga alguna, os pongo una foto del trafo en cuestion.
en fin es que me da pena no aprobechar el trafo, y bobinarlo yo para por ejemplo 220-48v. pues la verdad no tengo ni idea, hilo esmaltado tengo de 0.65 y de 2mm, que tampoco se si valdria, a ver si por fin puedo hacer algo, un saludo.


----------



## alpefe (Ago 1, 2013)

al final lo he desmontado, y me he dado cuenta de una cosa, los bobinados primeros de 110 van conexionado en direccion contraria, tal vez por eso cuando puenteaba no tenia tension en las salidas, por lo que voy a empalmar las entradas como si fuera un bobinado continuo, de esa manera tendra el bobinado a 220v. y la salida tenia 96 vueltas, por lo que empalmare el bobinado sobrante hasta las 140vueltas y tener de esa manera 40v. de salida y tener 56v. DC., tambien me ha parecido que iva justo de seccion, tenia 0.55 D. en la entrada y 1.65D. en la salida, pero bueno para sacar de pico 200-250w., es para un ampli de 150w. AB y 30w. en modo A.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 1, 2013)

En ese transformador dice: 0-110 del negro a blanco y como son 4 cables el primario. O sea dos blanco y dos negros aparece 0-110 0-110 (conecta un blanco con un negro y los que te sobran a la red) En el secundario dice: cables rojo, celeste y rojo. El tap central es el celeste y los otros cables rojos son de 28+28 por eso dice 28-0-28  o sea que en los cables rojo tiene 52Volts si conectas ese transformador a la linea electrica (220Vac) 

postadata:_para la próxima eso esta en italiano, no costaba nada googlear


----------



## alpefe (Ago 1, 2013)

todo eso lo he entendido, pero no estaba asi conectado, por lo que al final me inclino a que tenian algun trafo por ahi de 220-110, y lo bobino por que no me sirve ninguna de las tensiones, 28v. es bajo y 56 alto, necesito 40v. , ya probe diferentes permutaciones, y nada o se calentaba o no habia tension, lo cual quiere decir que tendrian algun trafo por ahi, por que se supone estaba conectada a 220v. pero yo no lo he visto , solo lo supongo, por que la tension en españa es 220v.


----------



## edward23 (Feb 5, 2014)

como se mide el nucleo en los transformadores toroidales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2014)

Sección = diámetro exterior menos diámetro interior dividido dos y luego multiplicado por el espesor-altura

Hablamos del núcleo pelado sin alambre


----------



## edward23 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok gracias dos metros lo probare a ver como me queda


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 5, 2014)

Falta parte de la Formula DOSME  porque es: S=[( DE - DI) / 2] x h= cm² donde DE= Diámetro Externo, DI= Diámetro Interno ese resultado se divide sobre 2 y se multiplica por h= Altura del Toroidal, si es solo para calcular S, porque para calcular N= Numero de vueltas hay que tener muy en cuenta otra formula, al igual hay otra para calcular la potencia, donde S= K √ P, S= se obtiene de la formula anterior K= 1.3 que es un factor y √ que es la Raíz cuadra de P, quedaría la formula despejada así, P= (S x K)² que es para hallar la potencia del Trafo toroidal eso es todo


----------



## edward23 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kowaky y la fórmula para calcular el número de espiras, sería la misma fórmula que para los convencionales? Por favor ayúdame con esa fórmula que sería la última que me faltaría, te estaré sumamente agradecido.


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 6, 2014)

edward23 dijo:
			
		

> Kowaky y la fórmula para calcular el número de espiras, sería la misma fórmula que para los convencionales? Por favor ayúdame con esa fórmula que sería la última que me faltaría, te estaré sumamente agradecido.


 

Compa @edward23, las Formulas son muy similares pero no son del todo iguales para Trafo Convencional y Trafo Toroidal, algunas si son iguales para calcular la corriente, bueno estas Formula son exclusivamente para Toroidal que son las mismitas que usan en las fabricas de China para realizar Trafos Toroidal, las al igual las que dije con anterioridad también las aplican las formulas son las siguientes:


Calcular corriente del Primario: 

I= P ÷ U 
P= Es la potencia del Trafo
U= Voltaje de entrada AC sea 220V 0 110V

Ejemplo I= 400W/220V Entonces I= 1,8Amp.

Ahora calcularemos la densidad de corriente del Alambre:

Para ello tomamos 2.5A/mm² si es para obtenerlo en mm.

S1= I ÷ 2.5A

S1= (1,8Amp) ÷ (2.5Amp/mm²) Entonces Amp con Amp se cancelan y quedan los mm²

S1= 0,72mm²

Luego debemos obtener el diámetro del alambre esmaltado:

d= √(S1 ÷ π x (4)
d= √(0.72mm² ÷ 3.1416 x (4) = 0,9 mm

Para algunos se les complica un poco pero deben saber de donde se obtiene ese Diámetro.

Como ya tenemos el Diámetro del alambre realizamos lo siguiente:

Formula para Toroidal Chino N= 10, E+4 / (4.44 x F x B x S) 

N= Numero de vueltas por Voltio.
Donde 10, E+4 = Es 10 a la 4
EMF = 4.44 Donde EMF es la Ecuación del Transformador por si algunos la desconocen.
F= La Frecuencia 60Hz o 50Hz
S= Se obtiene de [( DE - DI) / 2] x h= cm² esa ya la explique



Ejemplo S= [( 12.5cm - 6cm) / 2] x 7cm= 22.7cm² 

Ahora tomamos la siguiente Ecuacion China llamada W0.

W0= 4.5 x 10 / (B x S) 4.50 es un Factor B= 1.4 que es Flujo de saturación del Núcleo.

Entonces nos queda así: 

W0= 45/ (1.4 x 22.7)
W0= 45/ 31.7 
W0= 1,41

Ahora si podemos calcular el Numero de espiras.

Si el Voltaje Primario es por ejemplo de 220V a 50Hz:

N=220V x W0
N=220V x 1.41
N=310 Vueltas por Voltio para el primario.

La formula es igual para calcular el numero de vueltas del Secundario, solo hay que tener muy en cuenta que hay que aumentar 5% por la perdida, eso es todo amigos

Por eso algunos colegas no realizan este Tipo de Trafos, tanto por los cálculos como la tediosa bobinada Toroidal, la gran mayoría lo hacen de forma empírica, muy similar como si se tratase un Trafo convencional o acorazado algunos les da buen resultado, Yo he realizado uno que otro en si Remanofacturado, eso si hago mis cálculos como Dios manda, no soy un experto pero si me gusta hacer las cosas bien

Ahí les dejo las Formulas y Ecuaciones para que se diviertan un buen rato


Salud2.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jun 6, 2014)

Bueno,busque un poco con el buscador y no vi nada parecido a esto,queria compartir con ustedes mi experiencia con un transformador toroidal de una de mis potencias que era muy ruidoso,siempre hacia ruido y por momentos se ponia mas ruidoso asi que me decidi por comprar resina cristal (asi lo encontre en mercadolibre) y poner manos a la obra...
De casualidad encontre entre mis chucherias una olla vieja y las dimensiones eran perfectas para el encapsulado,lo demas en simple y paso a detallar.

Se le quita todo el plastico que lo envuelve de fabrica,se mescla la resina con el catalizador,se coloca el transformador en el molde (en mi caso una olla) y se hecha la resina adentro hasta el nivel deseado,en unas 2 horas ya se puede desmoldar y en mi caso fue muy facil porque la olla era tan fina que una vez que le hice un corte la fui rompiendo con una pinza con cuidado sin dañar la resina que no estaba 100% seca.

Los resultados? un transformador totalmente silencioso,es de no creer el cambio y calculo que se lo puede implementar tambien en un transformador convencional,les dejo unas imagenes para que vean el antes y el despues,cualquier consulta no duden en hacerla que veo si puedo servirles de ayuda.

Nota (los loguitos de 18Sound tambien los hice para mis bafles con parlantes de esa gran marca mañana voy a subir fotos de los bafles terminados con sus logos)


----------



## Monty182 (Jun 6, 2014)

Buena idea para eliminar el ruido pero el lado malo es que; en caso de que se requiera reparar el transformador que de por sí mismo ya es un dolor de cabeza por ser toroidal, ahora tendría una capa de resina de te complicaria el trabajo al triple.
En mi caso particular optaria por apretarla bien con cinta industrial que luego se puede remover más fácilmente.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 6, 2014)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Bueno,busque un poco con el buscador y no vi nada parecido a esto,queria compartir con ustedes mi experiencia con un transformador toroidal de una de mis potencias que era muy ruidoso,siempre hacia ruido y por momentos se ponia mas ruidoso asi que me decidi por comprar resina cristal (asi lo encontre en mercadolibre) y poner manos a la obra...
> De casualidad encontre entre mis chucherias una olla vieja y las dimensiones eran perfectas para el encapsulado,lo demas en simple y paso a detallar.
> 
> Se le quita todo el plastico que lo envuelve de fabrica,se mescla la resina con el catalizador,se coloca el transformador en el molde (en mi caso una olla) y se hecha la resina adentro hasta el nivel deseado,en unas 2 horas ya se puede desmoldar y en mi caso fue muy facil porque la olla era tan fina que una vez que le hice un corte la fui rompiendo con una pinza con cuidado sin dañar la resina que no estaba 100% seca.
> ...



Hola...Todo bien pero para la próxima viene des-moldante para la resina...si no una capa de parafina o cera a la cacerola y con un "toquecito" de calor posterior al secado tenes molde para rato y no corres el riesgo de lastimar bobinado al manipular con una pinza/alicate.  
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## santi1993 (Jun 6, 2014)

buena idea, el trafo lo has hecho tu?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Jun 7, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Hola...Todo bien pero para la próxima viene des-moldante para la resina...si no una capa de parafina o cera a la cacerola y con un "toquecito" de calor posterior al secado tenes molde para rato y no corres el riesgo de lastimar bobinado al manipular con una pinza/alicate.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.




Para el comentario anterior a este,ya considere esa posibilidad de que al tener que repararlo iba a ser practicamente imposible,pero como tambien es practicamente imposible que se queme o algo por el estilo opte por hacer el encapsulado.

Para ricbevi: ya sabia del desmoldante pero como era una olla vieja que no servia para nada y era de noche y lo necesitaba para hoy al equipo funcionando lo hice de esa manera.

y por ultimo al trafo no lo hice yo,es original de la potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2014)

Lo que yo hago es sumergirlos en barniz para bobinados de secado rápido , y después los horneo.

No hay que sumergirlos de golpe porque sinó quedan llenos de aire , hay que colgarlos sobre el barniz , primero sumergidos dos centímetros , a los 5 minutos bajarlo dos centímetros más y así sucesivamente.

Para hornearlos yo los meto dentro del horno de la cocina al mínimo y con la puerta abierta (si se les queman las perillas de la cocina  no hay reclamo )


----------



## copachino (Ago 5, 2014)

Bueno no esta muy claro en el titulo, pero necesito hacer un transformador toroidal y he estado tratando de reciclar alguno por desgracia no son tan comunes, pero tengo unas "dona" de medir corriente por ahí son pequeñas, hoy he abierto casi a fuerza una(aun me falta mucho por sacar), pero al ir descubriendola, note que es de Fe laminada(diferente de las de polvo) y esta partida en 2(tiene una unión que encaja pero en si son 2 partes), y sobre todo lo mas raro es que el bobinado pasar por dentro del mismo borde, osea en el borde del toro, tiene una ranura por donde pasa el bobinado, es diferente de lo que normalmente se conoce porque las que he visto el bobinado solo se enrolla en el toro, nunca he visto una que pase a través del nucleo hasta hoy.

la pregunta seria, creen que de este nucleo se pueda sacar un transformador de 300-0-300, mas que todo por el problema de la ranura, porque podria bobinar el primario por la ranura, pero el secundario debería ir por fuera por el tamaño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

¿ Foto                                                ?


----------



## copachino (Ago 5, 2014)

pues la cosa es que no lo he desmontado del todo, tiene un resina desalmada pegada, y no se si valga la pena el desarmarlo



se parece a eso, el área negro seria un toroide normal, y el área rojo es una ranura por donde pasa el bobinado que tiene ahorita, una foto no es posible porque no se ve la ranura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Quizás debas quemarlo


----------



## copachino (Ago 6, 2014)

ya lo queme y tengo fotos de la primera mitad del nucleo, como ves es un nucleo toroidal diferente, puede incluso en mi ignorancia y no sea un toroide sino algo mas, lo saque de una dona de un chiller


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Eso es muy parecido a ésto , un campo de motor . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/transformador-toroidal-86130/#post928497


----------



## copachino (Ago 6, 2014)

eso imagine yo, que parecia una jaula de ardilla de un motor, la pregunta, sera que le puedo sacar una buena relacion de voltaje para hacer un transofrmador de 300-0-300 a 1A y 6.3V a 6A, esos serian mis secundarios, pero no se si sea capas de entregar esa capacidad , seria para un amplificador de 20W, tampoco estoy seguro de que entregue esa potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2014)

Me gustaría mas un campo de motor universal , taladro por ejemplo  bobinado como toroide , no como original


----------



## copachino (Ago 6, 2014)

puede ser creo que ire a ver si consigo algun otro toride por un establecimiento donde hagan bobinados


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2014)

copachino dijo:


> eso imagine yo, que parecia una jaula de ardilla de un motor, la pregunta, sera que le puedo sacar una buena relacion de voltaje para hacer un transofrmador de 300-0-300 a 1A y 6.3V a 6A, esos serian mis secundarios, pero no se si sea capas de entregar esa capacidad , seria para un amplificador de 20W, tampoco estoy seguro de que entregue esa potencia



Hola

Nop, esa potencia no maneja ninguno de los núcleo que mostraron y con el que limpiaste funciona perfecto solo que no le vas a sacar esa potencia.

Chau


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 7, 2014)

Ya que están en el tema, ¿se pueden usar un iman de estos?.


La composición se parece a la de los toroides...
Tal vez no tengan el tamaño suficiente, pero se pueden usar 2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Ya que están en el tema, ¿se pueden usar un iman de estos?.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 115329
> 
> La composición se parece a la de los toroides...
> Tal vez no tengan el tamaño suficiente, pero se pueden usar 2



no tiene composición *ferrite*  eso es un imán


----------



## sancas (Oct 21, 2014)

hola pido ayuda...
Como tengo que conectar el primario para que este trafo funcione a 230v.....


----------



## ViCtorA (Oct 21, 2014)

Unir GREY y VIOLETE, conectar 230Vca entre BLUE y BROWN.


----------



## sancas (Oct 22, 2014)

ViCtorA dijo:


> Unir GREY y VIOLETE, conectar 230Vca entre BLUE y BROWN.



Gracias por contestar, funciona perfectamente............


----------



## danimallen5 (Ene 15, 2015)

Saludos a todos, a llegado a mis manos un transformador toroidal CROVISA VDE0550 220v / 2x10v /120VA, en un primer momento funcionaba prefecto, no se calentaba,nada vibraciones y todo normal. Lo use para fabricar un cargador de baterias y lo he usado un par de veces sin problemas, no ha llegado ni a calentarse. Hace unos dias me puse a cargar una bateria cuando note un ruido nada mas conectarlo, al abrirlo observe que estaba muy muy caliente. Lo he sacado del cargador y medido impendancias, en el primario marca 4.5 ohm y en cada secundario 0.4 ohm, he comprobado si esta en corto alguno de los bobinados tanto entre ellos, como entre los bobinados y el nucleo, es muy dificil que ocurra eso porque esta muy bien aislado, pero no se poco cuesta mirarlo. Todo OK...pues bien nada mas conectarlo a 220v se calienta mucho, pero nada mas pasados unos segundos, alguien sabria decirme porque puede ser, las impendancias serian correctas??

Un abrazo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2015)

¿ Probaste conectarlo a 220Vca sin nada conectado a las salidas ?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/


----------



## danimallen5 (Ene 16, 2015)

Si, lo que comento es sin conectar nada en las salidas. Solo conecto el primario a 220 CA y se calienta al instante,  en un minuto conectado no se podría ni tocar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2015)

danimallen5 dijo:
			
		

> Si, lo que comento es sin conectar nada en las salidas. Solo conecto el primario a 220 CA y se calienta al instante,  en un minuto conectado no se podría ni tocar.



Muy posiblemente se haya puesto una espira en corto.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 16, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

He medido el Primario de dos Transformadores similares y la resistencia es de ~4Ω... 

Asegúrate que no hay ningún Secundario en corto o algo que pueda producir una elevada corriente.

Conecta el Voltímetro de AC en los Secundarios, conecta momentáneamente el Primario a 220VAC y mira la tensión en los Secundarios, dependiendo de la tensión medida podrás tener una idea de lo que está pasando.

Sal U2


----------



## danimallen5 (Ene 19, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, he conectado el transformador a220v en el primario y en uno de los secundarios saca 9v y en el otro 20v AC, siendo el voltaje normal 10v en cada secundario. Al conectarlo se observa que tiene un consumo enorme, ya que se nota hasta en la bombilla de la habitación y al desconectarlo con un simple enchufe salta una chispa considerable..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2015)

Por la diferencia en los secundarios  es evidente que el problema está en ellos , así que podrias desenvolverlos y probar con el primario solo , si no calienta puedes proceder a comprar cobre nuevo y rebobinarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2015)

Hola amigo, bueno, el hecho de que una de las salidas sea de 9Vac y la otra de 20Vac, depende de cómo has tomado el punto común para medir.  Lo que debes cerciorarte es que si las salidas son del valor que dices y que dicho transformador está siendo alimentado con la tensión correcta. Sería útil utilizar un amperímetro en el primario. Ahora bien, en caso de que el cortocircuito esté en el primario, evidentemente hablamos de algunas pocas espiras dañadas, sino fuera así cambiaría bastante la relación de transformación y las salidas estarían elevadas de valor.  Si el cortocircuito está en un secundario, pues deberás ir quitando algunas espiras y probar, hasta encontrar el problema.


----------



## danimallen5 (Ene 25, 2015)

Retirando los dos secundarios de 60 espiras cada uno, he encontrado el problema, tiene una zona del primario quemada varios hilos se han fundido. La única solución es cambiar todo el primario. En alguna ocasión he soldado hilo de cobre, quitando el barniz y con una barra de grafito sacada de una pila, se coloca como si fuera un electrodo en una soldadora eléctrica, se atan bien las dos puntas de cobre y colocando la masa lo mas cerca posible al acercar el grafito al cobre lo funde al instante quedando como resultado una pequeña esfera, se barniza y listo. En esta ocasión no hay forma de saber que punta de las quemadas va con cual de las varias que hay, así que mal asunto.


----------



## mysamy (Ene 26, 2015)

hola, algo parecido me ocurrió en días pasados cuando lleve a recargar la batería del  carro y el muchacho 
se le calentó los cables del cargador,pero el problema no era del cargador sino de la batería que estaba en corto. La recomendación que dio es revisar primero la batería a cargar antes de pegar a tu cargador.
SALUDOS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Por eso los cargadores deben tener una resistencia serie de protección (4 Ohms 100Watts) , yo uso una lámpara que es mas barata , más facil de encontrar e indica el corto encendiéndose.


----------



## angelwind (Mar 19, 2015)

Kowaky dijo:


> Compa @edward23, las Formulas son muy similares pero no son del todo iguales para Trafo Convencional y Trafo Toroidal, algunas si son iguales para calcular la corriente, bueno estas Formula son exclusivamente para Toroidal que son las mismitas que usan en las fabricas de China para realizar Trafos Toroidal, las al igual las que dije con anterioridad también las aplican las formulas son las siguientes:
> 
> 
> Calcular corriente del Primario:
> ...


  Hola, marqué algo que me llama la atención de tu cálculo, son 310 vueltas en total o 310 v por voltio??? En el segundo caso serían 68.200 vueltas!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

A leeeeeer  :

N=220V x W0
*N=220V x 1.41 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*
*N=310 Vueltas por Voltio para el primario.*


----------



## axelmaths (Ene 4, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos, excelente foro.

He estado ocupado algunas semanas contruyendo un transformador toroidal y tengo varias dudas:
primero que todo , he mandado a hacer el núcleo del transformador a una empresa de metalurgia,
mi primera duda sería si existe alguna forma de calcular los gauss del núcleo que he mandado a hacer, me salio bastante barato, y me dijieron que es hierro (pesa bastante).

Mi otra pregunta es ¿si hay problema en hacer capas en el devanado primario?,es decir, poner cobre esmaltado sobre cobre esmaltado.

Otra duda es como saber el calibre del cobre del devanado primario, la red doméstica saca 120V y el área de mi núcle es de 13.5cm².

Otra duda es saber si es recomendable hecharle barniz o alguna resina al cobre, para que este no se mueva.

Mi última duda es cómo calcular el número de espiras del devanado primario, en realidad ya he consultado sobre esto pero quisiera tener otra fuente de información, por me varía por varias docenas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ene 4, 2016)

Saludos compañero.

Aquí te dejo un link, donde se explica muy bien lo que preguntas, espero te sirva.


----------



## axelmaths (Ene 4, 2016)

Gracias Fausto por responder, pero ya conocía el video (muy bueno por cierto), pero no hablan acerca de cómo se calcula los gauss,es más,estoy empezando a pensar que esto no es nada fácil, y con respecto a las otras preguntas ahí dicen que no sobremonte el cobre, pero en otra parte me dicen que no importa, por eso estoy confundido, lo mismo con el calibre del cobre y el número de espiras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

La "Empresa metalúrgica" ¿ De que material te hizo el núcleo ?


----------



## axelmaths (Ene 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La "Empresa metalúrgica" ¿ De que material te hizo el núcleo ?



Me dijieron que era hierro,vino un poco negro.


----------



## opamp (Ene 4, 2016)

Estimado, se hace de hierro silicoso ( 2% a 4% ), si te lo hicieron de hierro dulce ,hierro común y corriente, los gauss se reducen tremendamente , siendo el Bsaturacion entre 5,000 a 6,000 Gauss, el hierro silicoso común y corriente tiene un Bsaturacion entre 14,000 a 16,000, y comúnmente lo utilizamos con un B de 10,000Gauss.


----------



## axelmaths (Ene 4, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Estimado, se hace de hierro silicoso ( 2% a 4% ), si te lo hicieron de hierro dulce ,hierro común y corriente, los gauss se reducen tremendamente , siendo el Bsaturacion entre 5,000 a 6,000 Gauss, el hierro silicoso común y corriente tiene un Bsaturacion entre 14,000 a 16,000, y comúnmente lo utilizamos con un B de 10,000Gauss.



Muchas gracias por responder, entonces debería hacer las cuentas con un gauss de 5000 o aún menos? haciendo las cuentas con 5000 de gauss me salen 741 espiras, ni siquiera creo que me quepan en el trafo a menos que las remonte, ¿no es posible remontar el cobre? vaya decepción.


----------



## opamp (Ene 4, 2016)

No es buen negocio trabajar con ese hierro ,común y corriente, te sale como el triple en Cu, tienes una muy alta impedancia en ambos bobinados, y por lo tanto el voltaje a plena carga respecto al voltaje en vacío difiere enormemente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

Además, los toroides "Decentes" se fabrican con una cinta de hierro-silicio enrollada que disminuye el calentamiento por *corrientes de Foucault *
Sin hacer cálculos, se me ocurre que tu bobinado NO entrará en ese toroide y en caso de entrar, las pérdidas y el calentamiento será enormes.


----------



## axelmaths (Ene 5, 2016)

Gracias por sacarme de bastantes dudas,fue muy educativo, mi última duda es si se pueden o no remontar el cobre en los bobinados de los devanados, es decir, montar el cobre sobre el cobre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

axelmaths dijo:


> Gracias por sacarme de bastantes dudas,fue muy educativo, mi última duda es si se pueden o no remontar el cobre en los bobinados de los devanados, es decir, montar el cobre sobre el cobre.



Sip, antes de comenzar una nueva capa se cubre el bobinado con cinta para que la nueva capa apoye correctamente y se mejore la aislación.


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 10, 2019)

Buenas, estoy construyendo un transformador toroidal laminado, partiendo de los datos tecnicos, lo deseado es un trafo de 220 entrada a 55 0 55 simetricos... el
Nucleo cuenta con un Area de 24cm^2 (576W) por lo tanto corriente de primario 2,6 A
 Aun así meti calibre 16 soporta 3,7....
Y haciendo con la constante 42 dividido el 
Area 24cm^2 son 1,75 vueltas por
Voltios... Primario 220 x 1,75 son 385 vueltas de primario.... pero yo lo bobine hasta que la lampara en serie no encienda mas fueron 300 vueltas osea 85 vueltas menos nose si hice bien o mal en eso, luego bobine el secundario con doble hilo para luego unir un extremo con otro y hacer el tap central medi valores con bombillo en serie y 110 de extremo con tap 55 todo perfecto me fui a descansar al siguiente día enchufo trafo en vacio y sin bombillo y tiro un hilito de humo calentado a tope todo el trafo fueron max 3 seg enchufado, conecto el trafo con el bombillo y enciende a tope el bombillo, mido continuidad en el primario y marca desnude el trafo hasta el primario donde se ven las ultimas 300 y esta impecable y el bombillo no encendio mas, eso es porque se enfrio? El alambre del secundario estaba impecable, se supone que en vacio los secundarios no calientan o no?La corriente pico inrush de arranque en el primario aveces es de 10A y aveces 1A ... desarmo todo el primario... mi duda es si cocino las pirmeras 100 y no las ultimas 100 que vi, la corriente en vacio es de 0,030A en primario , escucho consejos y preguntas para brindar mas info dejo algunas fotitos  Gracias!


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 10, 2019)

Al alambre de cobre se le salió el esmalte y quedó en corto... hay que ver si del lado primario o secundario, no queda más que desarmar y revisar... tal vez una falla en las primeras vueltas, o bien si en la mesa había algo que ralle el cobre o algo metálico quedó entre 2 vueltas...


shevchenko dijo:


> Al alambre de cobre se le salió el esmalte y quedó en corto... hay que ver si del lado primario o secundario, no queda más que desarmar y revisar... tal vez una falla en las primeras vueltas, o bien si en la mesa había algo que ralle el cobre o algo metálico quedó entre 2 vueltas...


Es más se me ocurre que fue un corto en el secundario.. se tocaron los 2 cables y no lo viste... tal vez...
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2019)

Coincido con el *Sr. Ruso *el bobinado bifiliar es delicado de hacer, no sería raro que se pelaran algunas espiras y estén haciendo un bonito cortocircuito.

Ve desarmando el secundario y comprobado en que momento se elimina el corto del transformador, luego será cuestión de revisar, aislar las espiras dañadas y volver a bobinar el resto.


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 10, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Coincido con el *Sr. Ruso *el bobinado bifiliar es delicado de hacer, no sería raro que se pelaran algunas espiras y estén haciendo un bonito cortocircuito.
> 
> Ve desarmando el secundario y comprobado en que momento se elimina el corto del transformador, luego será cuestión de revisar, aislar las espiras dañadas y volver a bobinar el resto.



Gracias ambos por su pronta respuesta, *Sr. Ruso*

Coincido con sus conclusiones, voy a volver hacerlo desde 0 aunque el corto estaba en el secundario ya que no marca mas 110 de extremo a extremo aunque cuando desarme no vi nada raro ni cobre quemado, ya que es un alambre muy grueso lo unico que me preocupa es la cantidad de vueltas del primario, si le doy como dice el calculo 385 vueltas, o hasta que no encienda la lampara de 25w? Ya que temo que me afecte el rendimiento del secundario

Gracias!


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hola, a mi modo de ver, el problema es que faltaron las 85 espiras. Es un número considerable ya que son 1.75 voltios por cada espira, esto traduce en 149 voltios. 
Entonces, el primario 385 espiras y el secundario 97 espiras + 97 espiras para obtener 55 0 55 VAC (+77, -77 VDC aprox).
Un saludo


----------



## antoito (Oct 10, 2019)

Un consejo que a mí me dieron, el secundario se bobina una tensión primero, dando vueltas en un sentido, la otra tensión se dan vueltas en el otro sentido. También me parecen muy pocas espiras 385.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 10, 2019)

Es lo mismo bobinarlo "para el otro lado" que al final invertir las puntas para dejar en serie y contrafase las 2 bobinas.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 11, 2019)

La desventaja del bobinado bifilar es la incomodidad y la ventaja es la de asegurarse la simetría del transformador y por ende la tensión y corriente a la salida.

Hacer uno o el otro o ambos juntos se puede sin problema y solo hay que ver la fase de los bobinados para sumarlos.

Coincido con la sospecha de corto.

Si a un trafo le falta vueltas, se incrementa el consumo en vacío y calienta. Personalmente colocaria lo calculado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2019)

ArGhak dijo:


> Voltios... Primario 220 x 1,75 son 385 vueltas de primario.... *pero yo lo bobine hasta que la lampara en serie no encienda mas* fueron 300 vueltas osea 85 vueltas menos nose si hice bien o mal en eso


Así que calculás la cantidad de vueltas necesarias y luego bobinás menos "hasta que la lámpara serie no encienda"....de donde diablos sacás esa idea??? Y además ahora te preocupás por que sale humo???? Agradecé que no voló a la mier$#@ la instalación electrica de tu casa...
Naaaaaaaaa........ 

Las cosas que hay que leer en este foro...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así que calculás la cantidad de vueltas necesarias y luego bobinás menos "hasta que la lámpara serie no encienda"....de donde diablos sacás esa idea??? Y además ahora te preocupás por que sale humo???? Agradecé que no voló a la mier$#@ la instalación electrica de tu casa...
> Naaaaaaaaa........
> 
> Las cosas que hay que leer en este foro...







​Como para que te entretengas leyendo 
Cálculo de transformadores e inductores (Ferrita) mediante Software
Calculo, diseño y construccion de un transformador lineal (Hierro-Silicio )
Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2019)

Y . . .  Transformadores Toroidales Laminados de Fe-Si


*P.D.:* ¿ Alambre nuevo o reciclado ?

Se trató muchísimas veces en el Foro , con el mismo núcleo y mas espiras se hace un transformador de algo menos de potencia pero que trabajará frío y de trabajo constante pudiendo estar conectado todo el día. Con menos espiras , dará mayor potencia , se saturará el núcleo , se calentará y no podrá estar conectado demasiado tiempo . . .  cada uno elige ventajas y desventajas.

Con los antiguos alambres de aislante oleo-resinoso que no soportaba mas de 80ºC máximo , había que tenerlo muy en cuenta , hoy en día hay alambres preparados para 180ºC de trabajo permanente , así que . . .


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 11, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> La desventaja del bobinado bifilar es la incomodidad y la ventaja es la de asegurarse la simetría del transformador y por ende la tensión y corriente a la salida.
> 
> Hacer uno o el otro o ambos juntos se puede sin problema y solo hay que ver la fase de los bobinados para sumarlos.
> 
> ...



Ya compre nuevamente el cobre para bobinar de 0... estas cosas se hacen bien no puedo quedarme con la duda de que por mas que no se vea cocinado el primario seguro afecte al rendimento... y no quiero empalmes y dare las vueltas calculadas. De los errores se aprende Agradezco a los que aportaron.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así que calculás la cantidad de vueltas necesarias y luego bobinás menos "hasta que la lámpara serie no encienda"....de donde diablos sacás esa idea??? Y además ahora te preocupás por que sale humo???? Agradecé que no voló a la mier$#@ la instalación electrica de tu casa...
> Naaaaaaaaa........
> 
> Las cosas que hay que leer en este foro...



La conclusion la saqué al ver el tutorial de ampletos.... y por la lógica de que una bobina no es mas que una resistencia en corto... y si el bombillo no encendió es porque a esa tensión apliacada y a esas vueltas dadas no hay un flujo elevado de corriente "consumo" .... no hay tal corto.... por lo tanto no tiene que quemarse.... y a que si el rendimiento del transformador es bueno no son necesarias las vueltas, el núcleo lo obtuve de un auto transformador.

el cobre es nuevo comprado y fabricado por IMSA

Y como sale la conclusión de que lo probé en mi casa...

creo que la terminación del transformador.... dice que le puse tiempo y dedicación que no fue un hacerlo y ya o una precocidad el montarlo....
por que  va volar... si hay algo que se llama dimensionamiento de conductores y  termomagnéticas, el toma es de laboratorio.... pero no aclare nada de esto porque no pensé que iban a criticar sino a colaborar.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y . . .  Transformadores Toroidales Laminados de Fe-Si
> 
> 
> *P.D.:* ¿ Alambre nuevo o reciclado ?
> ...



Soporta 200° Nuevo y sobre dimensionado el diametro.... no sobredimensione las vueltas jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2019)

ArGhak dijo:


> La conclusion la saqué al ver el tutorial de ampletos.... y por la lógica de que una bobina no es mas que una resistencia en corto... y si el bombillo no encendió es porque a esa tensión apliacada y a esas vueltas dadas no hay un flujo elevado de corriente "consumo" .... no hay tal corto....


Mirá, para hacerla corta: seguir el tutorial de ampletos o preguntar en yahoo respuestas es mas o menos la misma basura.
Hay una parva de estudios de fisica, magnetismo y electricidad que demuestran como se calcula un transformador. Si vos vas a hacer lo que te venga en gana basado en un tutorial de un aprendiz de brujo, te mereces que se te prenda fuego el transformador, cables y equipo.
Y no hay mas para discutir: o haces lo que tenes que hacer o le vas a consultar a ampletos como apagar el fuego. Punto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok , te dejo otro dato , si le dieras demasiadas vueltas-espiras de mas , quedaría pasado de inductivo ( o sea el equivalente al bobinado correcto + un inductor en serie ) entonces daría perfectamente la tensiones secundarias en vacío , pero al requerirle corriente se te vendría la tensión abajo, mal .

Si el problema fue pasado un rato de conectarlo , podría ser calentamiento excesivo por pocas espiras y algo se quemó , si fue inmediatamente al conectarlo , entonces la falla fue  porque se dañó el esmalte y se hizo un corto. Quizás apretaste demasiado el alambre o te mandaste una macana con alguna herramienta . . .


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 11, 2019)

En la semana estare rebobinando y dejare el comentario de lo que encontre debajo del aislante del primario y de como fue el nuevo trafo... agradezco a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el problema fue pasado un rato de conectarlo , podría ser calentamiento excesivo por pocas espiras y algo se quemó , si fue inmediatamente al conectarlo , entonces la falla fue porque se dañó el esmalte y se hizo un corto


 
No lo contestaste . . .


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 12, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo contestaste . . .


 Fue al instante de conectar sin lampara en serie, y cuando conecte la lampara en serie después del episodio encendía a tope... medí tensión en el secundario y entre extremos 110 *V* no marcaba pero si 55 *V* corté el tap central y el corto se fue.... pero cuando saqué el bobinado secundario no vi nada raro, enchufe el primario sin bobinado secundario y no calentó para nada y la corriente era de 0,035 A ... como dijeron los muchachos alguna *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* me mandé en el secundario... o se tocaron y no lo vi fue mas accidente que otra cosa... aunque me cuestionen que faltaron 100 vueltas que voy a dárselas cuando lo haga de nuevo.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 12, 2019)

ArGhak dijo:


> aunque me cuestionen que faltaron 100 vueltas que voy dárselas cuando lo haga de nuevo



Al fín.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 12, 2019)

Si igual es raro que no tenga consumo con la serie y luego si...
Para mi fue un corto, además si la serie no marco consumo esas vueltas extras no eran tan letales... además no hay nada quemado... más desconcertante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2019)

shevchenko dijo:


> Si igual es raro que no tenga consumo con la serie y luego si...
> Para mi fue un corto, además si la serie no marco consumo *esas vueltas extras no eran tan letales*... además no hay nada quemado... más desconcertante.


Si, si incluyeron un cortocircuito


----------



## johnsamuel (Oct 13, 2019)

Hola ArGhak, en el cálculo de Ampletos(Que en paz  descanse), la constante “42” es para la frecuencia de 60Hz.

En Argentina la constante sería “50”, ya que la frecuencia es de 50Hz.

Saludos!!.


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 18, 2019)

Bueno.. agradezco todos por sus aportes, transformador listo .... llegue a la sospecha de que al probar el tap central lo conecte de una forma y al soldar, solde en corto los extremos... por un descuido ... gracias a eso llegue acá y también corregí lo de las vueltas de esa forma va a rendir al 100%

Cuando monte el ampli subiré fotos al th correspondiente

Saludos y Gracias!


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 19, 2019)

Que material es ese? Con el que envuelves el toroide


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 19, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> Que material es ese? Con el que envuelves el toroide


La ultima capa con cinta de tela, viene negra o blanca todavía se comercializan, las otras capas cinta papel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2019)

Y luego se barniza


----------



## ArGhak (Oct 19, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y luego se barniza


exacto y queda como la original de la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2019)

Mooooy lindo quedó !    

Ahora te falta inventar la fijación


----------

